# Culture, Identity and Ethnic Relations in Australia - Please Share Your Opinions



## Russell_PSI (Oct 1, 2009)

Hello-

My name is Zachary Russell, and I am a PhD candidate in the School of Political and Social Inquiry at Monash University. I am currently undertaking a research project about attitudes toward culture and identity amongst the Chinese and Anglo-Australian populations of Australia, and how these attitudes influence relationships between these groups. My principal co-researcher on this project is Dr. Dharma Arunachalam, and the formal project title is: "Acculturation and Intergroup Relations - Chinese and Anglo-Australians in Australia".

To complete this research I am seeking both Anglo-Australian participants and Chinese participants who currently reside in Australia to complete a brief online questionnaire, which takes between 5 and 20 minutes to complete. All participation is limited to adults (age 18 or older) and is completely anonymous- you will never be asked your name or to provide other identifying information.

There are two unique questionnaires, with one being designed for Anglo-Australian participants and one being designed for Chinese participants. Ideally we would like between 200 participants from within the Chinese population of Australia, as well as 200 Anglo-Australian participants, from which we can draw two strong samples. Both online questionnaires are in English. However, a hard copy questionnaire in Mandarin for Chinese respondents can be arranged via contact with either of the two primary researchers (see details below).

If you would like to complete the Anglo-Australian questionnaire, please use the following link:

http://tinyurl.com/anglo-sample-1

If you would like to complete the Chinese questionnaire, please use the following link:

http://tinyurl.com/chinese-sample-1

If you have any further questions about this research project, please contact me (Zachary Russell) via email or through this forum (which will be monitored regularly).

Regards,

Zachary J. Russell 
--- 
PhD Candidate 
Monash University 
School of Political and Social Inquiry 
[email protected]


----------

